# Two nice ones



## Spear (Oct 6, 2007)

25+ inches, 5.6 lbs each, will add picture when my 14 year old gets home to help me.:banghead


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice catch:takephoto


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Spear (8/10/2009)*25+ inches, 5.6 lbs each, *will add picture when my 14 year old gets home to help me*.:banghead


:banghead


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

yes gotta see


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Bring on the pics:takephoto


----------



## Spear (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, and he did it in about 30 seconds!! :banghead


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE TWINS. VERY NICE!! :clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

nice indeed


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

pretty (BIG) fish


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

nice fish


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

You coulda used those with a nice set of French Doors! Sweeeeeeet!

So, how was dinner and how'd you wind up cooking them?

:clap:clap


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Some nice flounder there. I can just taste them now with some blue crab stuffing. Don't feel bad about not be able to down load the pictures. I still do not know how to do it. The wife saysit's job security. Again nice catch. Gene Team Recess


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice real Nice !!


----------

